# 24x18x24 exo terra by Aron Lockhart



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

?This exo terra features a hygrolon background, cork, and Malaysian driftwood.
?Plants that will be added are; 7 different types of neoregelia, rabbits foot fern, button fern, 2xficus pumila Quercifolia, begonia plum paisley, wandering jew, and mood moss. (Suggestions welcomed for plants to add)
?Lighting; radion pro. Since I'm a reefer, I had this in the closet, unused. 
Thanks for looking. 

the neos going in.

Some things have changed on the false bottom. I used window screen instead of weed blocker. The supports also changed so they weren't seen. 

I started to mock up the viv with the wood I had.

Till I found what I thought would be good.


Hygrolon and moss mix.

Made a fan duct. I can easily access the top fan, so if one goes out I'll change the top to a stronger fan. 

Started with gs




Carving as I went. 








Starting the hygrolon I used pins to help. I put on dry to cut everywhere I needed. After that I put gorilla glue and let it sit and foam up. When it was tacky I applied the precut hygrolon. 






Precut hygrolon 

Before I go any further. I taped around the planter and when the foam dried I pulled it out and coated the inside with silicone. Then I installed drain tubes straight out to the hygrolon that covers the end. 



Day after gg has cured. I started on false bottom.



ABG added

Lights and leaf litter added.

Now time for applying folius moss mix.



Plants


That's really it for now. I've added a springtail culture, but waiting on the isopods. Waiting for the moss to take. And will be planting soon. Thanks again for looking. Any and all criticism is welcome. Learning new things every day.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

I forgot to add in my "old man pisser" it's ran by an aqualifter (another thing I had laying around) the output tube is covered by the foam. 
And everything covered in hygrolon and moss mix. 

I still need to take a picture of this with the moss on it.


----------



## dedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Just curious, what did you use to carve and smooth the expanding foam like that?

Nice design and build!


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

dedman said:


> Just curious, what did you use to carve and smooth the expanding foam like that?
> 
> Nice design and build!


Used a razor blade. The flat one. The foam wears down the blade after while. So I used like 10 haha
Thanks for the complement.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Those are some really great looking neoregelias!


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Turned out good but I would pull that one bromeliad out of the substrate because it will rot
Also I don't know what kind of light you are using but they don't seem very bright

Sent from my Samsung GALAXY Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

Yea did a great job and took your time. Most people(special me) have a hard time taking our time to make it great. Good job.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Gibbs.JP said:


> Those are some really great looking neoregelias!


Thanks. All but the hearts desire and sheba are offsets


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Turned out good but I would pull that one bromeliad out of the substrate because it will rot
> Also I don't know what kind of light you are using but they don't seem very bright
> 
> Sent from my Samsung GALAXY Note4 using Tapatalk


The hearts desire (bottom) is mounted to wood with sphagnum around the base. Its not in substrate. 
And for the light. I was working on this late last night and just swicted to a preset to give light. The regular schedule is set different. 
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Jungle_John said:


> Yea did a great job and took your time. Most people(special me) have a hard time taking our time to make it great. Good job.


I definitely took my time. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

What you running for light? Rx15 fresh or a rx30 marine?


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

Nvm I see you said already. Rx30pro is strong for that watch for heating. I had two on a tank that size and burnt my plants bad. Also heated the tank too high. I took them off in the end. Looks really good though.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Jungle_John said:


> Nvm I see you said already. Rx30pro is strong for that watch for heating. I had two on a tank that size and burnt my plants bad. Also heated the tank too high. I took them off in the end. Looks really good though.


With two of them I can see an issue. And not much heat transfer so far. Ill keep an eye out for my bromeliads and the heat. Thanks


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

Yea mine were a little closer two. You probably more than fine😊


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

That is looking fantastic! What kind of moss did you put on the hygrolon? Thanks


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Leuklover said:


> That is looking fantastic! What kind of moss did you put on the hygrolon? Thanks


I'm pretty sure he put the folius moss mix on it.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Andrew Lee said:


> Leuklover said:
> 
> 
> > That is looking fantastic! What kind of moss did you put on the hygrolon? Thanks
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Leuklover said:


> That is looking fantastic! What kind of moss did you put on the hygrolon? Thanks


Thank you, folius moss mix. Taking its time.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Jungle_John said:


> Nvm I see you said already. Rx30pro is strong for that watch for heating. I had two on a tank that size and burnt my plants bad. Also heated the tank too high. I took them off in the end. Looks really good though.


Hey small update. I have the light a good 10" from the top. Still getting hot up top causing the moss to dry quick. The fans I installed help to exchange hot humid air from top to bottom. Still working out the kinks. Also put a fogger and running that has helped.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)




----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)




----------



## PlantDaddyPHL (Jan 27, 2015)

xJETSETx said:


>



Nice... Where did you get those pictures??


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

matt.lauts said:


> xJETSETx said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks. Cloud Forest Design on facebook


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)




----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)




----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Maybe a plants list could help me to identify the microplant above. However great tank and great choice of frogs!


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

rigel10 said:


> Maybe a plants list could help me to identify the microplant above. However great tank and great choice of frogs!


Hey thanks. The small plant is a liverwort. I have some growing on a orchid mount from Andy's Orchid. Just added a small piece to this tank.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

How is your moss doing? I bought moss slurry from NEHerp, and it started greening up in 2 weeks. It's been a month, and it is growing. I bought my spyra on folius, but they didn't have moss mix available. I love your frogs!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you. I never tried liverworts in my tanks but I'm tempted to buy it.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Leuklover said:


> How is your moss doing? I bought moss slurry from NEHerp, and it started greening up in 2 weeks. It's been a month, and it is growing. I bought my spyra on folius, but they didn't have moss mix available. I love your frogs!


My moss isn't doing anything but a few sprouts here and there. It's only been a month also. Post a picture of your moss. This is hygrolon that I'm using. I wanted to try it out before it's no longer available. I'll use Spyra on my next build to compare. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

rigel10 said:


> Thank you. I never tried liverworts in my tanks but I'm tempted to buy it.


I got lucky, it just popped up. Then I ripped it off the orchid mount and just shoved the piece in the moss mix.


----------



## Leuklover (Jul 18, 2016)

I just took these pictures to show what it looks like now.


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

Leuklover said:


> I just took these pictures to show what it looks like now.


Looking good! Thanks for sharing. Don't you just hate waiting haha


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)

I swapped out the top for acrylic. This is 1/4" 


Hopefully these will help to prevent warping


----------



## xJETSETx (May 12, 2016)




----------

